# OK to lift weights with a bad sunburn?



## shiznit2169 (Jul 28, 2008)

I was at the beach all day Saturday in Ocean City with the temperature being a scorching hot 95 degrees with 75% humidity. Being the idiot i am, i didn't use enough sunblock and roasted in the sun with my wife beater on which lead to my shoulders and upper back getting badly burned and bright red like a lobster.

Question is, should i rest and stay away from weights to let it heal or can i still workout (excluding squats or any movement that puts pressure on my shoulders?).

Also, does anyone know the best kind of lotion/moisturizer i can use to help my burns heal faster? 

Thanks


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2008)

Tea tree gel if you can find it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 28, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Tea tree gel if you can find it.



You answer my second question but not my first?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2008)

> Question is, should i rest and stay away from weights to let it heal or can i still workout (excluding squats or any movement that puts pressure on my shoulders?).



Depends on your pain threshold.

I would do what I could to ease the initial pain and discomfort, and work out anyway. It might be more painful, but it won't kill ya. Worst case, you might sweat very badly, blister and peel....big whoop. Just use additional pads, or whatever makes your workout easier.

I'm a fan of aloe. Or, you could fill the old tub with cool water, put a container (whole thing) of oatmeal in a knee-high/hose, whatever you can borrow from a female friend, tie the end in a knot,toss it in the water and soak for a while.

Good luck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2008)

I second what DM wrote.    And you do know that repeated sunburns increase your chances of skin cancer later in life, right?  Been there, done that.


----------



## squanto (Jul 28, 2008)

Personally I would just take a few days off. Or, just go jogging, or do something that doesn't put excessive pressure on the burned spots...


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 28, 2008)

I did the same thing earlier this summer.  I still worked out normally, squats and every thing.  I personally didn't notice any pain.  I use Vaseline or coco butter for bad sunburns, that usually works good for me.


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Jul 28, 2008)

Put milk on the burn.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 28, 2008)

FAG!

Go to the gym and workout -


----------



## Tier (Jul 29, 2008)

Are there razorblades in your mouth or no razorblades?


----------



## gunzz9 (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate being sun burned, wouldn't even want to try to lift.


----------

